# Tas St Helens/Scamander



## Dave3573 (Oct 28, 2008)

Finally had a chance to get some fishing in during my annual family holiday to the East Coast of Tassie. 
First trip was Moulting Bay at St Helens, landed a few flathead, salmon and a couple of good silver trevally, one just over the 40cm mark.








Trip two was on the sand flat in George's Bay. 10 Bream landed with a few snap off in under 2 feet of water, one good trevally on the way home.








Trip three was chasing schools of salmon in George's Bay. Found birds working in large group and followed them for a few hours. 
Caught over 45 Salmon around the 1-2lb, and 12 Mackrel around the same size.








Trip four is not worth mentioning, a big fat donut and a 45km to blow me from one side of the bay to the other...
Trip five was to the Scamander River, which I haven't fished for over three years. Caught 10 Bream with a few under size and only a couple over 30cm. 
Also thought I'd try using a walk the dog lure over some of the mud flats and managed 2 Bream on the surface.
















Heading home tomorrow but I will defientely miss the variety that East Coast fishing provides... I'll be back for sure


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Oi!
Hands off my fish!!!
Not bad here is it, but that bloody wind! Its what stops me from fishing the bay very often - being a late riser the wind has always got up before I get out there. Had a bit of a fish over weedbeds on the bay yesterday but was limited to small area protected from the wind - donutted though. Saw a few nice bream and had one give a lure a half-hearted tap.
Will have to try the surface lures myself on the Scamander mudflats - was that early or during the day?
Contact me next time ya up this way (so I can supervise your treatment of MY fish  ) and you can give me a few tips


----------



## Dave3573 (Oct 28, 2008)

Was yesterday afternoon around 4pm, the Bream were feeding like they do at lillte swanport. Got to love surface feeding bream, very jealous...


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

My problem is that because I live here I tend to wait until conditions are perfect before bothering to go out and fish. Not like being here on a visit when you have to just make do with whatever the weather throws up while here and you actually get more fishing done.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Looks like a great trip.It is a beautifull area with heaps of variety.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah, the report has inspired me to take advantage of predicted light winds tomorrow (rare around here) and get out on the bay myself. Hopefully a trip report from me will follow


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, there's a name we don't see very often.
Sounds like you had a good time.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Junglefisher said:


> Wow, there's a name we don't see very often.


True. And he's been secretly catching hundreds of fish over all these years. With results like that Dave, could we see more regular reports? Superb photos too!


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

I got out on the bay myself today. Hooked up to a big bream after endless casting and then after fighting it for a while, pulled the hooks - had the drag a bit too tight  
Had to make do with a bit of fun with small salmon close to launch spot. First one managed to destroy a zman, then swapped to a powerbait minnow.
Started day off trying a popper but just got frustrated with the number of times hooks got tangled in leader on the cast and with line wraps around rod tip. When i went to swap to another HB I got a treble caught in t-shirt, as I released that treble the other embedded in a finger - shit - so I manned up, grabbed the pliers and ripped it out


----------



## Dave3573 (Oct 28, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Junglefisher said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, there's a name we don't see very often.
> ...


I think the Derwent Bream will fire soon so (hopefully) watch out for some thumpers in future reports


----------



## Dave3573 (Oct 28, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> I got out on the bay myself today. Hooked up to a big bream after endless casting and then after fighting it for a while, pulled the hooks - had the drag a bit too tight
> Had to make do with a bit of fun with small salmon close to launch spot. First one managed to destroy a zman, then swapped to a powerbait minnow.
> Started day off trying a popper but just got frustrated with the number of times hooks got tangled in leader on the cast and with line wraps around rod tip. When i went to swap to another HB I got a treble caught in t-shirt, as I released that treble the other embedded in a finger - shit - so I manned up, grabbed the pliers and ripped it out


Ouch...


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Dave3573 said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> > I got out on the bay myself today. Hooked up to a big bream after endless casting and then after fighting it for a while, pulled the hooks - had the drag a bit too tight
> ...


Not so bad with small trebles on a bream lure, not like it was a big barramundi lure. No worse than the thorns I have embedded in me in my weed control work


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Yet another species of trevally I've never seen!


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Barrabundy said:


> Yet another species of trevally I've never seen!


Silver Trevally - common in southern waters. Great fighters
You would've seen one if you'd read my report from a month or so ago - Georges Bay PB Trev


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Trevs, bream and salmon from Snellens = good times 8)


----------

